# Hopping Sideways?



## Odyssey (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm fostering a kitten (maybe even adopting) and I am brand spanking new to the whole deal of pets outside of cages, so I have never owned a cat...

The kitten is about 7 weeks old and very energetic. She's a bit mouthy and seems to gather that I make a great toy. Is there a way to discourage this? Also when she's being a spaz cat, sometimes she'll arch her back, flare her tail and hop with all four feet sideways. It's kind of funny, but I don't know if she is being playful or aggressive or what. Anybody know what this means?


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Totally playful... she's learning how to posturate and they do that in a playful manner. You will notice these "spaz" times will become more frequent as they get a little older... and possibly a little rougher too, but not too worry, it's perfectly normal!! Try to supply her with lots of toys, play structures and provide good play times with her... 

So sit back and enjoy the "kitten ride"...


----------



## KillerBlackCat06 (Sep 25, 2004)

My kitty used to do it. Laugh, because eventually they stop doing it.

I don't really know why they do it, but I guess they're just so jazzed they can't really contain themselves. Seriously, just laugh.

Unless she's backing that up with aggressive behaviour and yowling, I doubt it's anything more than kitten antics.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

She's being playful. The sideways hopping is so cute! It's like a kitten playfully saying,"C'mon, you want some o' dis??". :lol: I don't think it's a good idea to discourage her being clingy and playful with you at this young age. You'll end up having to deal with other behavior issues later on.
Play with her and give her lots of attention. You'll be rewarded tenfold.
:kittyball


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I love it when kittens 'spit' at you! It is like they startle themselves with the noise and don't know where it came from... 
I love the hopping sideways at you. Marmy will sometimes do it with me when he is feeling playful. I bottle fed him from about 2-3 weeks old. He is 12 years old now. If you play with them when they are young, they will play with you as they age.

If she gets too aggressive in her play (hurts you with teeth/claws) just say "Ow!" loudly and stop moving or playing with her for a few minutes. She will learn.


----------



## OhMy (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh, she sounds absolutely precious!!!!! 

What a doll baby! 

You know...if you get her a friend (ie adopt another kitten) they'll play with eachother and YOU won't be the chew toy...hint...hint...

And then you can come back and post many pictures for us to ooo and aaaa over.


----------



## Tigonie (May 21, 2007)

To get yourself out of the "line of fire," you can also try a toy on a stick. That is, a stick with a line on it that has a toy on the end of the line, or a stick with a toy on the end. Here is an example of a stick with a string and here is an example of a stick with a toy.

We also used to use some fishing line to attach a toy to a dowel rod. Our cats when they were kittens especially liked the pom-pons you can get at a craft store or Wal-Mart sewing department. We used to get the shiny "long-hair" kind, which you can see in this photo, particularly the green one in the lower left or the brownish-gold one in the middle bottom.

I would not recommend spending tons and tons on kitten toys. _Many_ cats outgrow them in 1-2 years and often will not play with them after that.


----------

